# Anybody know of any Armadillo breeders in UK?



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Is there any Armadillo breeders in the UK? Any information is appreciated


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i may be wrong but im sure there has only been 1 person successful in breeding them in the UK 

I could be wrong but im sure thats what i read : victory:


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Armadillooooo... crunchy on the outside soft on the in. 

I prefer dimebars, tbh. 

No idea but i can imagine them to be quite nasty creatures for some reason. They look mean.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ragmoth said:


> Armadillooooo... crunchy on the outside soft on the in.
> 
> I prefer dimebars, tbh.
> 
> No idea but i can imagine them to be quite nasty creatures for some reason. They look mean.


 
LOL i used to be addicted to them things :blush: its now the white buenos:mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Ragmoth said:


> Armadillooooo... crunchy on the outside soft on the in.
> 
> I prefer dimebars, tbh.
> 
> No idea but i can imagine them to be quite nasty creatures for some reason. They look mean.


Aww no they are not, I had the pleasure of meeting a Hairy Armadillo the other week, he was very nice indeed.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

contact nerys or rory, they are exotic animal brokers and will definitly know someone im sure.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Aww no they are not, I had the pleasure of meeting a Hairy Armadillo the other week, he was very nice indeed.


 
yeah from what i have come across on the forum about them they are pretty calm tempremented


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Ok, so i imagined wrong. They just look like giant woodlice to me, and i hate woodlice. My youngest daughter on the other hand loves them, especially with some chocolate.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ragmoth said:


> Ok, so i imagined wrong. They just look like giant woodlice to me, and i hate woodlice. My youngest daughter on the other hand loves them, especially with some chocolate.


 
LOL OMG thats just wrong :bash: (hmmm must try them with choc:whistling2::mf_dribble::lol2


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

I think Zoo-Man has a mate that keeps them - not sure which type but the little ones that look more like caramac bars than dime bars. Very cute little people they are too! 
If you PM Zoo-Man he might not get back to you for a few days as he is having internet problems.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

we do know a couple of people with them, one client who has a pair who do actually breed, but so far i think only one youngster has survived to maturity, and we know another 5-10 or so that have bred different ones

funky beasties, i met the youngster i mentioned above, he is a 6 banded, although not a youngster anymore but an adult now, and he was very neat.. although he did try and hump my knee!

you see them in the EU for sale far more often than in the uk

N


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the help everyone

and Yes Armadillos are very calm apparently, but are very clumby and get scared easilly causing them to run like hell, but then forget why there running:lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Natonstan said:


> Thanks for all the help everyone
> 
> and Yes Armadillos are very calm apparently, but are very clumby and get scared easilly causing them to run like hell, but then forget why there running:lol2:


 And roll in poo :flrt:


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

armadilloes are used as speed bumbs in texas =p lol i lived there 4 5 years and we had 1 come into the school, it was very nice and calm...


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Natonstan said:


> Thanks for all the help everyone
> 
> and Yes Armadillos are very calm apparently, but are very clumby and get scared easilly causing them to run like hell, but then forget why there running:lol2:


Calm??? They have killed Guinea Pigs when kept with them & tried to kill adult Red-Footed Tortoises when housed with them too! hehe


----------

